# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Inxhiniere ndërtimi apo inxhiniere informatike?!

## Chica bonita

pershendetje  te gjitheve !!!jam nje vajze ne vit te dyte qe kerkoj pak ndihme ose sugjerim nga ju ....Shume shpejt po vjen viti i trete edhe do tme duhet te vendos ne lidhje me te ardhmen time dhe shkollen qe dua te vazhdoj...jam shume e mire ne matematik dhe ne fizike ...dhe urrej lendet shoqerore ....prandaj do te doja qe universiteti qe do te zgjedh te kete te bej me keto lende ....Me kane keshilluar qe te vazhdoj per inxh ndertimi ose inxh informatike ....si mendoni kush nga keto eshte me e vlefshme per mua ? Nqs keni ide te tj do tua dija per nder  :shkelje syri: )

----------


## thirsty

zgjidhe cfare te doja zemra jote  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Pse e shkel syrin? :buzeqeshje: 
Ti vet si e shikon veten ne jete?  Rendesi ka qe te zgjedhesh nje profesion qe te pershatet ty si person, jo vetem qe ka leke.

----------


## Tipiku

> pershendetje  te gjitheve !!!jam nje vajze ne vit te dyte qe kerkoj pak ndihme ose sugjerim nga ju ....Shume shpejt po vjen viti i trete edhe do tme duhet te vendos ne lidhje me te ardhmen time dhe shkollen qe dua te vazhdoj...jam shume e mire ne matematik dhe ne fizike ...dhe urrej lendet shoqerore ....prandaj do te doja qe universiteti qe do te zgjedh te kete te bej me keto lende ....Me kane keshilluar qe te vazhdoj per inxh ndertimi ose inxh informatike ....si mendoni kush nga keto eshte me e vlefshme per mua ? Nqs keni ide te tj do tua dija per nder )


Varet se si e percepton ti idene e zhvillimit tend Profesionalisht ne te Ardhme.
Ti zgjidh cte thote zemra ose ate ku ndjehesh ti me mire per men tim inxh e Ndertimit do te kete me shume perparsi per ty nese jeton jashte ne jeton ktu zgjidh inxh informatike do te jesh brezi i 3 qe po del nga kjo dege edhe do te keshe me shume perparsi per Vazhdushmerine e nje profesioni edhe me e lehte per te gjetur vend pune. :i qetë:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> pershendetje  te gjitheve !!!jam nje vajze ne vit te dyte qe kerkoj pak ndihme ose sugjerim nga ju ....Shume shpejt po vjen viti i trete edhe do tme duhet te vendos ne lidhje me te ardhmen time dhe shkollen qe dua te vazhdoj...jam shume e mire ne matematik dhe ne fizike ...dhe urrej lendet shoqerore ....prandaj do te doja qe universiteti qe do te zgjedh te kete te bej me keto lende ....Me kane keshilluar qe te vazhdoj per inxh ndertimi ose inxh informatike ....si mendoni kush nga keto eshte me e vlefshme per mua ? Nqs keni ide te tj do tua dija per nder )




Une po te isha ne vend tendin do zgjidhja Inxh.Informatike.

----------


## ilirjana jana

inxhinierine e ndertimit pse jo???????
Po edhe inxh e informatikes eshte mundesi e mire. Varet nga pasionet e tua e nga karakteristikat e tua por, poooooooor  edhe deget e ekonomikut jane interesante. Bukur te jesh ne boten e biznesit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Inxhinieri Telekomunikacion
_Informatikë Ekonomike_
Inxhinieri Elektronike
Inxhinieri Informatike
Inxhinieri Ndërtimi
Inxhinieri Hidroteknike

----------


## xfiles

> inxh informatike do te jesh brezi i 3 qe po del nga kjo dege edhe do te keshe me shume perparsi per Vazhdushmerine e nje profesioni edhe me e lehte per te gjetur vend pune.


nga i ke marre keto informata qe do jete brezi i trete?


ti goce shiko se cilen dege ke me shume pasion, interesohu per lendet qe zhvillohen tek te dyja deget, dhe mos pretendo qe meqe je mire ne mat/fiz do kesh ndonje perparesi te madhe pervec se ne vitin e pare, plus qe nuk krahasohet matematika e gjimnazit me ate ne universitet se te gjithe ata qe vijne noten 10 e kane patur ne gjimnaz po ketej keputen me dysh.

Po pate qef programimin dhe pse jo edhe pak elektronike sa per njohuri te pergjthshme dhe qe te mund te vazhdosh ne te ardhmen per robotike atehere inxhinieria informatike ben per ty, per ate te ndertimit nuk ia kam idene fare.

rendesi ka qe kur te dalesh te jesh e zonja ne profesionin tend sepse inxhiniera ka plot, te te gjitha llojeve, por pak jane te afte, dhe mos prit asnjehere qe ti mesoje shkolla shume gjera, nese nuk kerkon vete dijen nuk ta jep njeri me zor.

----------


## number

a ka mundesi dikush nga ju neqoftese i ka ne pc lendet ne fakultetin politeknik ne MASTER SHKENCOR në Inxhinieri Informatike, me interesojne cfar lende ka per 3 semestrat.

----------


## xfiles

www.fti.edu.al  ndoshta gjen ndonje gje.

----------


## baaroar

Inxhinieri gjenetike.

----------


## bindi

Te dy keto profile te inxhinjerise jane te mira,por megjithate ai i informatikes eshte me ne trend,mbase dhe pune gjen me shume ne lemin informatikes!Ndersa ndertimi eshte ne krize!...

----------


## benseven11

> pershendetje  te gjitheve !!!jam nje vajze ne vit te dyte qe kerkoj pak ndihme ose sugjerim nga ju ....Shume shpejt po vjen viti i trete edhe do tme duhet te vendos ne lidhje me te ardhmen time dhe shkollen qe dua te vazhdoj...jam shume e mire ne matematik dhe ne fizike ...dhe urrej lendet shoqerore ....prandaj do te doja qe universiteti qe do te zgjedh te kete te bej me keto lende ....Me kane keshilluar qe te vazhdoj per inxh ndertimi ose inxh informatike ....si mendoni kush nga keto eshte me e vlefshme per mua ? Nqs keni ide te tj do tua dija per nder )


Shiko per web developing qe merret jo vetem me dizenjim faqesh web,por edhe me ndertim aplikacionesh per pajisje portabel si celulare dhe android tablet.
Ose
grafik design
ketu perfshihen
dizenjo 2D/ 3 D,animacion flash,art dixhital, dizenjim logosh,etiketash,dizenjim clip art,karton(manga karakter design) etj
industrial design 3 D ketu pefshihen
dizenjim paketimi per mallrat(package design) si etiketa dhe amballazh(ilustrim artistik i pjeses se jashtme te kutive te kartonit,krijimi i amballazheve unike artistike funksionale.
Dizenjo per ambjente te jashtme urbane dhe dizenjo furniturash mobiljesh kolltuqe karrike,komodinash,raftesh,objektesh plastike etj,te gjitha keto futen ne industrial design dhe dizenjim pjesesh mekanike qe perdoren nga industria e metaleve.

Komercial printim(printim broshurash artistike,librash,flete palosjesh artistike,gazetash,revistash,printim banerash ne material plastik(vinil flat ose vinil me teksture fijesh me thurrje),printim biletash,printim llotarish,printim menush restorantesh artistike,printim reklamash nje flete,printim kartash biznesi,printim logosh,printim ne siperfaqe te materialeve inerte si printim ne filxhana porcelan,printim ne qelq,dru,printim ne material plastik transparent printim ne stilolapsa per promocion te ndonje biznesi ose personalizuar mallra me emer nr tel,printim ne material tekstil(screen printing) etj dhe tipografi(krijon komplete shkronjash ngaA ne Z(fonte me stil shume artistik) nje fushe tjeter shume interesante.
Me mbarimin e ketyre programeve mund te punosh ne ndonje firme te madhe qe merret me prodhim produktesh industriale ose ushqimore,ose punosh ne nje shtepi botuse si drejtor arti,ose punon per nje kompani kinematografike,ose punon ne ndonje firme qe merret me printime,mund te punosh ne ndonje agjensi qe merret me reklama dhe marketim,ose mund te punosh ne ndonje stacion televiziv si drejtore arti,ose mund te hapesh nje studio tenden dizenjimi dhe punon me kliente.
Mund te krijosh veprat e tua te artit i fut ne web dhe  i nxjerr per shitje si imazh vetem per shitje ose printon sipas porosive dhe i dergon te printuara te klientet.

----------


## Kleant Rrera

Te dyja jane shume dege te mira,por mendoj se me shume perspektive ka inxhineria informatike. 
Sic edhe te tjeret thane hyr ne degen qe te pelqen me shume.

----------


## Chica bonita

SHUME FALEMINDERIT TE GJITHE PER PERGJIGJET  :buzeqeshje: ) KJO ESHTE DICKA QE UNE DO TE VAZHDOJ TA DISKUTOJ ME ATO QE NJOH POR GJITHASHTU NE RRADHE TE PARE ME VETEN TIME :P Ua di shume per nder qe dhate edhe ju mendimet e juaja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## genson

dilema te tilla kam pasur dhe une 1 vit me pare,kur isha maturant....isha sh mire ne matematik dhe sidomos ne fizike dhe me ne fund zgjodha informatiken....por kjo nuk do te thote gje,thjesht i ke nje plus ne vit 1,sepse do te te ndihmojne paksa...por te vazhdosh nje shkolle te larte duhet ta kesh pasion ate se nqs nuk e ke ath kot qe shkon per ate dege sepse do kesh sh veshtiresi.......
do te sugjeroja disa dege me nje pershkrim te shkurter.
INXH INFORMATIKE (nqs ske shume nerva per te programuar,dhe do me u marr me servera,network)
2-INFORMATIKE (nqs je ne gjendje te programosh me ore te tera mbi nje pc,dhe nuk do qe te kesh shume fizike ne shkolle...dhe te programosh perdite,dhe te merresh me administrim Database,network security,software developer,web develop,information system ne te ardhmen)
3-inxhinieri ndertimi (vetem nqs e ke pasion ndertimin,por duhet te dish qe e ke tregun plote sepse eshte dege e vjeter)
4-inxh elektronike (do vuash 5 vjet me mat-fizike speciale dhe do qe te besh qejf me vone)
5-finance(e ke ne nje shkalle me te lehte se deget me siper dhe do besh karriere)

si vajze qe je te sugjeroj deget e ekonomikut,pasi gjen pune ne cdo kohe....sepse teknologjia e informacionit eshte nje drejtim ne evolim shume i veshtire sepse do te punosh perdite...+ qe ketu ne shqiperi u mbush tregu....
meqe ke qejf informatiken vazhdo informatike ekonomike,sepse formohesh ne dy profile dhe zgjidhe vete pastaj cfare drejtimi do maresh informatike apo ekonomik......nqs do ndonje informacion shtese per programet e shkollave te larta me kontakto gensoncela@gmail.com..

----------


## number

Xfiles nuk i kishte lendet ne ate web faqen per inxhinjeri informatike Master.. Not Found
Genson nese i ke lendet per inxhinjeri informatike ne master sipas mundesive mund te mi japesh te mi dergosh ketu ose ne mesazh

ju pershendes

----------


## xfiles

Viti I
---------
Gjuhe e Huaj I
Analize Matematike I
Fizike I
Elementet e Informatikes
Algjeber dhe Gjeometri
Kimi
Analize Matematike II
Fizike II
Elektroteknike I
Analize Matematike III
Teknikat dhe gjuhet e programimit
Komunikimi inxhinierik
Probabiliteti

Viti II
------------
Gjuhe e Huaj II
Analize Numerike
Elektroteknike II
Teoria e Sinjalit
Arkitektura e Kompjuterave
Automatizim
Elementet dhe Teknologjite Elektronike
Sistemet Elektronike
Perpunimi Numerik i Sinjaleve
Matje Elektronike
Rrjetat Telematike
Algoritmike dhe Programim i Avancuar

Viti III
-------
Programim i orientuar ne objekte
Bazat e te dhenave
Inxhinieri Software
Mikroprocesoret
Sistemet Operative
Rrjetat e Kompjuterave I
Elektronika per Informatiken
Menaxhim
Programim ne ambientet e shperndara
Integrim Evropian
Praktike
Diplome

----------


## JacobGold

Saldator nen ujore = $200.000.00 + ne vit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## number

xfiles flm shume te uroj cdo te mire dhe suksese ne kariere

----------

